# Tips on how I got my HP Pavilion 15-ck080nz to work decent with FBSD11.2 (including trackpad v/h scrolling!)



## ATTACKEDBYBEAR (Aug 6, 2018)

I have the powerd daemon set to start on boot.

This laptop has an integrated i915 and GFGTX1050TI. 

I had trouble setting up both video cards, so I disabled the nVidia drivers, and installed kmod-next-kmod from ports, I think you can get away with installing it from the package manager. I added this to the top of my /boot/loader.conf:


```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```

Be sure to compile and install mesa and the opengl junk. If you boot and your screen flickers, the i915kms driver has been succesfully loaded. That was good enough to get Gnome/Xwayland working.

After making sure there arent any video cards except for the i915, run X -configure and move the file from your /root directory to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Also be sure to run "pkg install xorg-fonts" to stop any font errors

Take this time to check "sysctl -a | grep psm"

If you see 
hw.psm.synaptics_support: 0
hw.psm.elantech_support: 0

You're on our your way to getting vertical and horizontal scrolling working with your touchpad. 

Here is my /boot/loader.conf

```
# dont load nvidia, breaks xorg on freebsd 11.2-stable
#nvidia_load="YES"
#xnvidia-modeset_load="YES"

# for touchpad
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
hw.psm.elantech_support="1"
```

and finally, here is my xorg.conf:

```
root@freebsd11:~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
#    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Touchpad0" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
    Load  "synaptics"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier  "Mouse0"
#    Driver      "mouse"
#    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
#    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
#    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Touchpad0"
        Driver      "synaptics"
        Option      "Protocol"        "auto-dev"
        Option      "Device"        "/dev/psm0"
        Option     "VertEdgeScroll"    "true"
        Option     "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "true"
        Option     "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "true"
        Option       "ZAxisMapping"     "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
    

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor1"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"            # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"            # <str>
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "modesetting"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"            # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"            # <str>
    Identifier  "Card1"
    Driver      "modesetting"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen1"
    Device     "Card1"
    Monitor    "Monitor1"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

root@freebsd11:~ #
```


Wifi seems to be a little broken, if you load it at boot using /boot/loader.conf it doesnt work, so you need to manually load it, then create the wlan0 device. Just kldload if_iwm and do ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwm0, then run wpa_supplicant.conf. You can look up instructions on how to setup Wifi.

If you set up everything right, you can suspend your laptop with "acpiconf -s 3". It should make your power button flash, if you need to wake your computer up, just press the power button or close/open the lid.


I'm sorry if this post is a little wonky, I'm really tired and excited I finally got two finger scrolling working on my laptop.

If anyone needs help or wants to comment I will gladly reply!

ABB


----------

